
Load Testing Caddy Web Server on a GCP F1-Micro Instance Using K6 (K6.io) - spalas
https://devopsdirective.com/posts/2020/03/load-testing-f1-micro/
======
spalas
The setup survived 2x HN front page surges recently so I was curious what the
limits of such a small VM would be!

